# Clear Creek-Dumont



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

I think that one has been there. But will I'll look around on tomorrows trips, new crap shows up after high water. Thanks for the heads up!

FYI- The ledge drop (Guide Ejector) above Double Knife changed on the Kermits section, easier at current levels 650-950cfs @ Lawson.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Would welcome any more info. Was planning on running from Dumont to Chicago creek for the first time tomorrow or this weekend.

Easily avoidable? Any more specific details on location, looking at this map? http://www.co.clear-creek.co.us/DocumentCenter/Home/View/98


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

It's Clear Creek assume there is metal and crap everywhere. I've found whole sections of mine cart track, raft guides have been cut up by culverts....& the blast rock (oh yeah, romancing the stone).

Most of the bad stuff that is near the main flow just comes out at low water.


----------



## njcasa (May 19, 2013)

in general the rapids are clean / fun, most are discrete drops where it is a bit hard to see the rapid until you start, there are more waves then holes but a few sticky ones ... the rebar i saw was in the first 10 minutes just left of center in a are with no rapid...


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I noticed that rebar on Tuesday and yesterday. It's right I. The line I usually float through right there. Very easy to move right, probably showing even more now. Could be really bad for an inflatable or a Kayaker floating sideways.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

It is a new one, if you guys put in at Lawson and not Dumont. Left of my line but definitely in the general line. It's in the little rapid behind the Lawson trailer park (Foreplay).


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like it's above Dumont put in, so should be a non-issue for me. I will be in an inflatable, raft and/or ducky, so it is of concern otherwise.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Rebar looked especially nasty today, but even easier to spot. Will approach the landowners on river left (closest to rebar) and see if I can use their driveway to get it out of there. May need to wait until water drops and use some special "rescue tools" from NASCAR a friend of mine has. Nice to have connections with cool tools....


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm not particularly handy, but if you need an extra set of hands when you try to get it out, let me know. I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------

